# Can anyone recommend the book 101 dog tricks?m?



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi! Brody is 8 months and I'm looking for some new things to do with him and heard about the book 101 dog tricks. Does anyone out there have this? What do you think of it and is it something you would recommend?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have it. I recommend it because it has step by step instructions for training specific tricks along with pictures! It helps when you can read it and see what you're supposed to do. I know several other people on the board have the book as well. Its a pretty neat book.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh it has pictures?! Awesome! That would be super helpful.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It is a nice book and great to keep you busy indoors during the cold winters.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jennyp said:


> Oh it has pictures?! Awesome! That would be super helpful.


 
that was one of the things that sold me on it because i'm more of a visual person with some things. This helped immensely.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the feedback! I'm going to buy the book tomorrow. Looking forward to trying out some new things.


----------

